# Low BF Proven again as usual, Voice Pill too



## Amnesia (Jul 2, 2021)

I could make this a super long story post but I am going to be short. Basically just met up with an old FWB who hadn't seen me in about a year. As you guys have seen my recent before after pics I have softmaxxed since I last saw this girl. This girl already had complimented me on my looks though a lot the first time she saw me. I am talking like genuinely like telling me I am gorgeous. 

However when she saw me she immediately was like *"wow you lost weight, you're jaw is so sharp and defined." *She had never complimented me on my body just my face the first time. I had the same size of muscle just more BF%. Well this time she couldn't stop touching me abs while we were laying down, she was just running her hands up and down my abs telling me* "your abs are so sexy, I could just sit here and look at them all night." *She commented on my jawline again as I was laying profile angle with her and was touching my masseter muscle as I clenched it.

I told her women *"never compliment my body and even ask me if I even workout" *where she replied that that's hard to believe.

/end story

So it makes a point that I am the exact same muscle size as before but I am the lowest BF% I've ever been and suddenly it becomes apparent that I workout and the muscle that got the MOST attention were my abs, touching and looking and licking them.

Doesn't matter how much you workout if you DONT HAVE ABS and ARENT LOW BF MUH MASS MUH SIZE 


*Also she mentioned on her own accord that my voice is lower now and she finds is very sexy* (I have been practicing being more relaxed/less nervous when I talk and try to talk slower and deeper so I think my voicemaxxing is working too


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 2, 2021)

The best looksmaxx there is. Most ascensions are due to people finally putting the hamburger down and restricting themselves. With our modern sedentary lifestyles, thousands of calories are far from necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jul 2, 2021)

OK gigachad nice brag


----------



## koalendo (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Doesn't matter how much you workout if you DONT HAVE ABS and ARENT LOW BF MUH MASS MUH SIZE


abs are a plus, having a big upper body helps a lot as long as you at least have a flat stomach


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 2, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> true since im losing bodyfat girls look more at me


Losing weight, or more specifically bodyfat, will like Amnesia mention sharpen and provide angularity to your face. This contributes to dimorphism. Another positive phenomenon is that you lose love handles and reduce size of your gut, which in turn makes your upper body appear bigger in comparison which improves frame. Thirdly it also decreases lethargy which is a huge mood improver.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 2, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> true since im losing bodyfat girls look more at me


Yup even for me I am noticing it a now since getting very visible abs. Like at the gym girls are looking at me when they didnt before.

Low BF is like a light switch that turns you visibly on to females.

Life begins at 12%


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Yup even for me I am noticing it a now since getting very visible abs. Like at the gym girls are looking at me when they didnt before.
> 
> Low BF is like a light switch that turns you visibly on to females.
> 
> Life begins at 12%


Also worth considering is how 70% of all people are obese. In comparison you are a god, your competition is slim to nonexistent.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 2, 2021)

I think i will look really good at 10 % Bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 2, 2021)

Im 35 % Bodyfat but im losing weight/fat each day 
Already lost 7 Kg since two months


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 2, 2021)

you probably have shit genetics, ive never been 10% even when i was brainwashed by the jews

i can go to 3-4% easily especially with viagra and tren


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 2, 2021)

These images speak for themselves


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jul 2, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im 35 % Bodyfat but im losing weight/fat each day
> Already lost 7 Kg since two months


damn nigga 35%?! With all due respect, have you ever lifted weights before? Not fat shaming btw since I am not lean myself


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 2, 2021)

( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) said:


> damn nigga 35%?! With all due respect, have you ever lifted weights before? Not fat shaming btw since I am not lean myself


Yes 
But im inactive most of time and eat a lot


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 2, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> These images speak for themselves
> View attachment 1204262
> View attachment 1204263


Fucking lifefuel


----------



## gamma (Jul 2, 2021)

Low bodyfat is the biggest cope in this forum
Only in BURGERLAND being low bf is something rare 
In Italy, EVERY young man is below 15% bf, means nothing. Ofc majority of them is lean but not big, majority of zoomers is skinny. 
The Real halo is being muscular, since majority of zoomers is skinny


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 2, 2021)

i heard your voice its not deep at all
keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> Low bodyfat is the biggest cope in this forum
> Only in BURGERLAND being low bf is something rare
> In Italy, EVERY young man is below 15% bf, means nothing. Ofc majority of them is lean but not big, majority of zoomers is skinny.
> The Real halo is being muscular, since majority of zoomers is skinny


*Frame


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 2, 2021)

@turkproducer 
What funny


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 2, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Fucking lifefuel


They're 1/1000000. This is how most people here "ascend" like Lars. Just overweight Chad with poor skin


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 2, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> They're 1/1000000. This is how most people here "ascend" like Lars. Just overweight Chad with poor skin


People say i have good base/GL despite being fat


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I was laying profile angle with her and was touching my masseter muscle as I clenched it.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jul 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> Low bodyfat is the biggest cope in this forum
> Only in BURGERLAND being low bf is something rare
> In Italy, EVERY young man is below 15% bf, means nothing. Ofc majority of them is lean but not big, majority of zoomers is skinny.
> The Real halo is being muscular, since majority of zoomers is skinny


same in Sweden lol


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 2, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> Also worth considering is how 70% of all people are obese. In comparison you are a god, your competition is slim to nonexistent.


that is gigacope. you are competing with the top 20% of men your age. for stacy you are competing with top 10%


----------



## .👽. (Jul 2, 2021)

this nigga is fucking a new bitch every day mirin


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 2, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> that is gigacope. you are competing with the top 20% of men your age. for stacy you are competing with top 10%


Ok remain obese and worthless if you want to


----------



## APJ (Jul 2, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> Ok remain obese and worthless if you want to


Well it's not that - it's that for most men being lean is necessary but not sufficient to pull hot girls.

Edit: you should still get sub-12%, it's one of the biggest looksmaxes there is. Trimax or hair system-tier.


----------



## farahanyzz (Jul 2, 2021)

feels good


----------



## chadison (Jul 2, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> Also worth considering is how 70% of all people are obese. In comparison you are a god, your competition is slim to nonexistent.


I mostly agree with the statistic, however it also includes people that are ripped. According to the CDC's BMI chart, I am overweight because I am 177 lbs and 5'10, which is the first category of overweight. Obviously I'm not though, because my body fat is 10% and I have a full six pack and veins in my chest.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 2, 2021)

Lifefuel


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 4, 2021)

*UPDATE*

Saw another (different) FWB I hadn't seen in like 4 months and she had a similar reaction. She said a few times how she noticed I lost weight and how much she "loves my toned body." And was laying on my chest with her hands on my abs


I know I always have SAID low bf is everything but re-living the difference of being super lean vs just "fit" is unreal. Low BF is EVERYTHING


----------



## Effortless (Jul 4, 2021)

Agreed, a good level of body fat that makes you look lean while your muscle still look full is an omega looksmax. 

Most people who go to the gym all they care about is looking 'big' when in reality they just getting fat which is not appealing. I see so many gymbros who are 15%+ body fat year round thinking they look good because they're bigger jfl. 

Having a good physique is all about having good proportions that creates a good illusion but most of these gymbros are clueless. Take a guy with the same shoulder width, one has more belly fat and the other is lean, the lean guy will have a smaller waist which will give the illusion of a bigger body proportion/shoulder waist ratio.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 4, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Agreed, a good level of body fat that makes you look lean while your muscle still look full is an omega looksmax.
> 
> Most people who go to the gym all they care about is looking 'big' when in reality they just getting fat which is not appealing. I see so many gymbros who are 15%+ body fat year round thinking they look good because they're bigger jfl.
> 
> Having a good physique is all about having good proportions that creates a good illusion but most of these gymbros are clueless. Take a guy with the same shoulder width, one has more belly fat and the other is lean, the lean guy will have a smaller waist which will give the illusion of a bigger body proportion/shoulder waist ratio.


bottom line is women LOVE abs its the only specific muscle Ive ever gotten complimented on BY FEMALES. Meanwhile men will say nice shoulders or arms or whatever but women LOVE ABS PERIOD. Over for perma bear mode faggots muh bulk


----------



## Effortless (Jul 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> bottom line is women LOVE abs its the only specific muscle Ive ever gotten complimented on BY FEMALES. Meanwhile men will say nice shoulders or arms or whatever but women LOVE ABS PERIOD. Over for perma bear mode faggots muh bulk



I've had girls say they prefer "cuddlier" or guys who are not "too ripped" but when they got with me you could see them screaming on the inside and loving it. 

so yeah they all love abs, what girls do > what girls say 

that being said though the other muscles also has to be on par otherwise you're just auschwits mode with abs...

muscle insertions also are giga underrated when talking about physique, imagine cutting down and having abs that look like this




suifuel


----------



## Yellowskies (Jul 4, 2021)

Yea good luck if you are natural trainer, ectomorphically built and have shit ab genetics that needs sub 10 % for they to really show

You can go down to 8 % but will have high cortisol 24/7 and the muscle of a marathon runner


----------



## Deleted member 14415 (Jul 4, 2021)

Show recording of voice


----------



## Edgar (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> have been practicing being more relaxed/less nervous


How did you achieve this bro? I can sound like a subwoofer or a prepubescent boy depending on how relaxed I am it is very inconsistent as well. Any quick tips?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 5, 2021)

Got any good ab exercises?


----------



## Benjibanks (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I could make this a super long story post but I am going to be short. Basically just met up with an old FWB who hadn't seen me in about a year. As you guys have seen my recent before after pics I have softmaxxed since I last saw this girl. This girl already had complimented me on my looks though a lot the first time she saw me. I am talking like genuinely like telling me I am gorgeous.
> 
> However when she saw me she immediately was like *"wow you lost weight, you're jaw is so sharp and defined." *She had never complimented me on my body just my face the first time. I had the same size of muscle just more BF%. Well this time she couldn't stop touching me abs while we were laying down, she was just running her hands up and down my abs telling me* "your abs are so sexy, I could just sit here and look at them all night." *She commented on my jawline again as I was laying profile angle with her and was touching my masseter muscle as I clenched it.
> 
> ...


I dropped like ten lbs recently cuz I’ve been studying and stressing for a new career. Face definitely look slimmer but body wise I’ve gotten comments I didn’t get before. Makes me wanna never ‘bulk’ again


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

Benjibanks said:


> I dropped like ten lbs recently cuz I’ve been studying and stressing for a new career. Face definitely look slimmer but body wise I’ve gotten comments I didn’t get before. Makes me wanna never ‘bulk’ again


for real bulking is retarded, its been proven u can actually gain muscle and lose body fat at the same time even in a calorie deficit as long as you're eating high enough protein


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 8, 2021)

gamma said:


> Low bodyfat is the biggest cope in this forum
> Only in BURGERLAND being low bf is something rare
> In Italy, EVERY young man is below 15% bf, means nothing. Ofc majority of them is lean but not big, majority of zoomers is skinny.
> The Real halo is being muscular, since majority of zoomers is skinny


This most young guys are skinny where I live


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jul 8, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> The best looksmaxx there is. Most ascensions are due to people finally putting the hamburger down and restricting themselves. With our modern sedentary lifestyles, thousands of calories are far from necessary.


Yeah. I'm getting a more defined face as we speak just by eating veggies and fasting


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 8, 2021)

Record convos with your chicks  I need to hear the autism


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 12, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> you probably have shit genetics, ive never been 10% even when i was brainwashed by the jews
> 
> i can go to 3-4% easily especially with viagra and tren


the juice are hiding under your bed brah ; they come out at 3 am usually; set your alarm and prepare your flashlight


----------



## Basedprincess (Aug 12, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> the juice are hiding under your bed brah ; they come out at 3 am usually; set your alarm and prepare your flashlight


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 12, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> for real bulking is retarded, its been proven u can actually gain muscle and lose body fat at the same time even in a calorie deficit as long as you're eating high enough protein


You can’t gain much muscle in a deficit. It’s difficult


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 13, 2021)

You know I believed every word until you mentioned she complimented your voice.

Tales nigga. The WHOLE THING.


----------

